# Another Photoshoot - Almost 3 Weeks Old



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

These lovely little lads are 1 day off being 3 weeks. How cute are they?


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

cuteness overload X3


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

very cute


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

I want them all!! they are sooooooo cute ....


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Aww, I love the one with the little squiggle near her eye! She's so cute!


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

They are all adorable - I'd love to keep them but I have 3 boys already and these are all boys, just my luck.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I like the origami almost as much as the meeces.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

moustress said:


> I like the origami almost as much as the meeces.


One of my few talents. I'm half decent at origami. Taught some classes at schools and such. Not bad for 18 huh?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Not at all.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Photoshoot, a day off 4 weeks old. 
































































And here is my favourite of the litter, I want to keep him so badly but that means 4 boys and 1 more later which will be a self black. To many for my small mousery.


----------

